# 2014 14' Rocky Mountain Rafts Overstock Sale



## Riverboat Works

We also have a grab and go 4 bay single rail frame built up for a 14' RMR. It comes with atomic oar locks and four 3' cam straps. We are offering 10% off of this frame if you purchase the boat with it. The total with tax will be $3264.00.

If you were looking for some other type of frame, we can custom build whatever you can dream up. Call us at (719) 539-9323 to learn more.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Only 4 left. In boxes and ready to ship anywhere in the country. Boat, frame, and accessories package saves even more. We have grab and go frames available for these boats. Call us to learn more. 719 539 9323


----------

